# dog probiotics



## Jennet19 (Feb 8, 2010)

Has anyone had any luck with dog probiotics for IBD. I am currently trying probiotic miracle by nusentia. It is a powder that I sprinkle on Riley's food and he doesn't seem to mind the taste. I am only on day 3 so I cannot really report if it is helping. Also am doing a food switch to low fat high fiber food but have been doing this for 1 1/2 months. There was improvement of symptoms with the food but not completely- trying to avoid medications if possible. I am also looking at Only Natural Pet GI Support from only natural pet store on line. This product contains probiotics and also some GI stuff which is supposed to help. My husband says thes are just gimmicks and too expensive but thought I would give it a try. I take probiotics for my IBS and have had great improvement. Just wondering if anyone has tried either of these products or has tried anything else. I did try pumpkin and regular plain yogurt but didn't see much change. Also read of someone trying just dry oatmeal sprinkled on the dog food with success. Any help and suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. Just to add my dog has soft stool with mucous and a little blood maybe once a week now and acts like his stomach hurts and won't eat in the am but is better by pm. He has had all vet tests that can be done except bowel biopsies which I can't afford and the conclusion by the vet was lower GI IBD.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I can't comment about the IBD but just probiotics in general. I got a 50 packet box of probiotics from the vet when my boy had colitis to go along with meds and a Rx food. Once the colitis cleared up I still had most of the probiotics packets left, close to 30 I'd guess. Since then anytime he has a really soft stool/diarrhea I'll add a probiotic packet to one of his meals for a day or two and find it really helps firm him up quickly. For something chronic like IBD your results may vary but it certainly doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I know someone who claimed that she "cured" her cat's IBD with Align (sold for humans). It's expensive but probably cheaper than most meds. If one kind of probiotic doesn't work, try another; they have different strains and potency, and one of them should be right for him.

I never buy probiotics made for pets. I use the kind sold for humans. The kind that are always refrigerated are the strongest.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Willowy said:


> I know someone who claimed that she "cured" her cat's IBD with Align (sold for humans). It's expensive but probably cheaper than most meds. If one kind of probiotic doesn't work, try another; they have different strains and potency, and one of them should be right for him.
> 
> I never buy probiotics made for pets. I use the kind sold for humans. The kind that are always refrigerated are the strongest.


I use them when transitioning my dog to a new food. I also use human grade probiotics that have to be refrigerated.


----------



## Ryden'sMom (Sep 20, 2011)

My dog, a 4.5 year old Shiba Inu has always had a sensitive stomach and prone to skin itching, yeasty ear infections and loose stools. I have him eating Acana Pacifica mixed with a tablespoon of Wellness Core ocean fish can food. I mix in Rx Biotics, Rx Clay, and Solid Gold Seameal. He now has firm stool, poops only once a day, a beautiful shinny coat, no ear infections, and has stopped itching. I am not sure what has helped but I will not change this feeding regimen at all. Good luck with your dog's IBD. I really hope the Probiotics help. What foods do you feed him? Our vet sugested grain free and fish based to help with his tummy troubles.


----------



## Jennet19 (Feb 8, 2010)

I have him on Naturural choice lite because my vet wanted him on low fat high fiber- I know not a great food but not much choice in the low fat varieties


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Fyi...another lower protein, higher fiber food that is considered "better" than Natural Choice Lite is Wellness Core Reduced Fat. Now, on to answering about probiotics lol.....yes, I use dog probiotics every day. I have 4 dogs and 2 of them started having rumbly stomachs and occasional inappetance. So I started looking for solutions. What has worked for me was a food change and adding probiotics. I am feeding Natural Balance Alpha Trout dry (26% prot., 11.5% fat, 4% fiber) topped with canned food (I use a variety that seem to be working: NB LIDs, Simply Nourish, Cal. Natural, Prairie Homestyle, Fromm Gold, Mulligan Stew) and I also add probiotics. I have a few favorites: Vetri Science Mega Probiotics, Total Biotics, Mercola Probiotics, Wholistic Pet Digest-All Plus . I also like and use some that contain enzymes: Naturvet Enzymes/Prebiotics/Probiotics, Holistic Select Solutions. There is also a company that I like that has some good probiotics: Nature's Farmacy. Also, www.onlynaturpets.com has some great supplements. Vetri-Science also makes a supplement for IBD called Vetri-Probiotic BD. It contains things other than probiotics meant to help with IBD. However, it is a rather large chew tablet. I hope this helps.


----------



## Jennet19 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks Stella- I looked at the wellness core but I think it has too much fat or not enough fiber- doc wants him on 5-10 of fiber and less than 10 of fat- does it help to add the canned food-do you know anything about the probiotic miracle- I read somewhere else about the nature's pharmacy might try that also- I don't want to waste my money on stuff that isn't good.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I use human grade probiotics for my dog, I get them from the health food store. If you go and ask for bottles that have just reached their expiration date, they're still good for 9 months, but cost a fraction of the price. I get $30 bottles of acidophilus for $5!


----------

